# Cape Fear



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Qualifying update. 8 called back to the 4th series.

Call backs are:

3, 4, 5, 11, 12, 13, 14 & 18.

Good luck to my good friend Chad Radt and Peace.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Q 4th series is an indented triple. The indented mark is a flyer and retires.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations to Cara Mock who just won the Q with Titan (owned by Christy Taucher). Sorry, do not have the other placements. 

That is three 1st places in three back to back trials with three different dogs! Way to go Cara!


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Did they finish the first series in the Open? Callbacks?

Dan Rice


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

5 left to run tomorrow am


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series
2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,19,20,21

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind
2,3,5,6,11,14,15,17,19,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,35,38,39,40,41,43,45,47,50,52,54,58,59,60,61

33 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

2,4,6,7,8,9,10,13,15,17,19,20,21

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the third series
2,5,11,17,23,24,26,28,29,32,33,35,38,45,47,50,54,
59,60

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

11,17,23,24,26,29,32,33,35,47,54,60

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th series

2,4,7,8,9,10,13,15,17,19,20,21

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind
3,5,6,10,11,12,14,16,19,20,21,24,26,27,28,30,33,34,35,39,40,44,51,53,55

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st- #33 Ozzy-NEW FC!- H/Alan Pleasant O/Bill Booker
2nd-#32 Sly-O/H-Gary Unger 
3rd-#54 Louie H/Chris Ledford O/Mark & Suzanne Medford
4th -#47 Doc H/Alan Pleasant O/John & Anne Marshall
RJ-#60 Lilly-Chris Ledford
Jams #26 Tyson H/Alan Pleasant
#29 Vapor H/Alan Pleasant
Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st-#13 Olive H/Chris Ledford O/Craig Schinzel
2nd-#20 Vegas O/H Betsy Madden
3rd-#17 Puff H/ Elizabeth Dixon O/Mark Menzies
4th#21 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
RJ- 9
Jams- 2,4,7,8,10,15,19

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Derby....4th#21 Rosie O/H Ken Neil

How nice...

Congratulations!


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Am results

1st Hoot- handler Andrea Meisse WAY TO GO :razz:
2nd Rev- handler Rex Bell
3rd Zoom- hander Burke Earley
4th Pilot- handler Alex Abraham

RJ Rough- handler Ken Steele


Jams 6,11, 26, 30, 35

Congrats to all!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

fowlweather said:


> Am results
> 
> 1st Hoot- handler Andrea Meisse WAY TO GO :razz:
> 2nd Rev- handler Rex Bell
> ...


Way to go Andrea!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Rex.


----------



## Donna Freeman (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations !!!!!!

Andrea and Hooter


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice job Chris and Olive in the Derby! Olive top ten?


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations to all!
Andrea, I bet that makes getting ready for the Seminar a little easier.
David


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

It sure does!!!


----------

